

Ask HN: Should there be a "Hustler News?" - djsamson

I started thinking about this after reading alot of frustrated posts on HN after the countless "I need a tech co-founder" posts. I don't consider myself a good programmer or hacker and I've had alot of questions myself for this community from a business perspective.<p>And it got me thinking, should there be a similar community built for entrepreneurs interested in building an internet start-up who aren't hackers? I feel like many existing communities are like HN which is mostly tech entrepreneurs and other entrepreneurship forums are focused on brick and mortar/real estate/investing. Is there a need for Hustler News?
======
EECS
I don't understand this kind of thought process and why the OP and johnsocs
(another commentator) would come to this conclusion given the volume of
business/marketing/etc articles that show up on Hacker News as well. Just
because it's called "Hacker" News doesn't mean the only thing that shows up
here is Hacker related stuff. There ARE plenty of non-Hacker related content
here.

------
johnsocs
I've actually been thinking the same thing over the past few days after I
joined HN. I even asked a few people in other industries what types of 'geek'
sites do they read, and where they keep up with the latest things...

------
staunch
What kinds of topics would be on there that aren't relevant/welcomed on HN? If
it's startup related it's pretty much on-topic for HN.

Even so, there probably is room for a community dedicated to startup marketing
and sales. It will probably end up being a lot of the same people that are
already on HN though.

------
socialmediaking
I'd read it. I guess there are others out there who appreciate all the good
entrepreneur and business topics, but could do with less programming/coding
stuff.

